# iPhone (iOS) "Browserspiel" App



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (6. Februar 2012)

Liebe Community,

ich suche nach einer Application für das iPhone, das ein Browserspiel ist, bzw. einem ähnelt. 

*Folgende Kriterien sollte die Application erfüllen:*

-Übersichtliches GUI, dennoch gerne komplex.
-Langzeitmotivation (Ich hätte gerne etwas, was einen den ganzen Tag verfolgt. Während der längeren Zugfahrt etwas größeres schaffen und zwischen den Vorlesungen hier und da noch was erledigen, während der Werbepause, vor dem Schlafen.)
-Bevorzuge Fiktion ob Zukunft oder Vergangenheit, ganz egal. Allerdings eher nichts in der Gegenwart.
-MMO sollte es sein. Interaktion mit Anderen. D.h. nicht wie bei WOW in einer 3d Welt herumlaufen. Habe damals "Escape from Space" und "Ogame" gespielt, das fand ich toll.
-Möglichst kein Itemshop, lieber Werbung. (Bin bereit im App-Store auch Geld auszugeben, wenn mich ein Vorschlag überzeugt.)
-Zum Setting würde mir spontan nur Krieg einfallen, allerdings muss es das nicht umbedingt sein. Wirtschaftssimulation, Gartenbau ? Kp....^^
-Es muss keine Wirtschaftssimulation sein, aber Geld und Macht sollten schon Inhalt sein.

Würde mich über zahlreiche Vorschläge freuen und danke Euch jetzt schonmal. Denkt bitte daran, dass es für das iPhone sein soll. Sollte aber natürlich auch im Browser am PC Spielbar sein .

mit freundlichen Grüßen,

nexo.


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (10. Februar 2012)

Da es anscheinend so etwas nicht gibt, würde ich mich mit einem APP-Game zufrieden geben würde, das online persistent ist.
Oder gibt es Browserspiele die auf Safari und auf dem iPhone zugeschnitten sind?

mfg und Vielen Dank für Eure Bemühungen!


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Februar 2012)

Das "Problem" an den aktuellen Browser-Games ist, dass diese zu >95% auf Flash basieren. Und diese Platform wurde ja von Apple von iOS grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Karvon (12. März 2012)

also ich weis nicht genau was du suchst aber ich spiele aktuell 4 spiele sehr intensiv auf dem iphone4!

-Lords&Knights: Mittelalter setting, wird richtig top sobald man einem Bündnis angehört und motivation ist hammer!

-Island Empire: Anno setting, maximal 6 Städte darf man aufbauen bis lvl 40, ist auch extrem motivierend durch chatfunktion und viele deutschsprachige dort!

- Galaxy Empire: Starcraft Setting, bin noch nicht weit aber gleicher entwickler wie Island Empire, auch chatfunktion

- Kings Empire: Wieder gleicher entwickler, komplexer wie die andren spiele aber hammerspiel! Leider wenig deutschsprachige

Alle spiele erfordern englisch allerdings nur sehr minimal...außer L&K das ist in deutsch =)

Goldkauf hab ich bis jetzt nur in L&K gemacht weils immer tolle Aktionen gibt, aber bei weitem keine Pflicht!

Mfg


----------



## Mellsei (10. Juni 2012)

Als ich früher noch die Stämme gespielt habe, kann ich mich noch gut daran erinnern, das dieses Spiel auch als Iphone version gab, bzw man konnte es so ändern das es darauf gepasst hat .


----------



## MamaMiracoli01 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde einfach mal ein paar Seiten durchforsten, die solche Spiele listen. Auf Gamercharts findest Du z.b. eine ganze Reihe von iPad/iOs-Spielen. 
Ansonsten heißt es geduld haben. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Browsergames über kurz oder lang auf HTML 5 laufen, statt Flash. Allein schon der Performance wegen sollte das der nächste Schritt sein und da die Großen (Google, etc.) sowieso alle schon HTML 5 pushen werden die anderen auch nachziehen.


----------

